# Braces for teeth:orthodontist, preferably north Dublin, Meath or Louth?



## Hiflyer (14 Nov 2007)

Hi,  My daughter needs braces to correct some bad teeth problems.  We went to an orthodontist in Castleknock and he gave us an estimate of 
€12-15,000 !!  
Obviously this is out of the question, does anyone know of an orthodontist, preferably north Dublin, Meath or Louth that might be reasonable?
Thanks....


----------



## Caveat (14 Nov 2007)

*Re: Braces for Teeth*

What about trying Northern Ireland? Don't know specifically about braces, but dental work in general is a lot cheaper there.


----------



## michaelm (14 Nov 2007)

*Re: Braces for Teeth*



Caveat said:


> What about trying Northern Ireland? Don't know specifically about braces, but dental work in general is a lot cheaper there.


Realistically one should attend a local Orthodontist as so many visits are required for cleaning, adjustment and other work that having to travel any real distance would be impractical.  15K sounds crazy though, my wife got braces maybe 4 or 5 years ago, paid €3600 up front to cover everything (Med2 eased the pain, for me not her), endless visits, only recently had her last ever visit (well last free visit), she's very happy with the work but is 50/50 if she would do it over.


----------



## Carpenter (14 Nov 2007)

*Re: Braces for teeth*

My wife is having orthodontal treatment at the moment and the total cost is close to €4.5k for upper and lower teeth to be corrected.  The figures you quote seem crazy unless there are special circumstances which are adding to the bill.


----------



## r2d2 (14 Nov 2007)

*Re: Braces for teeth*

Hiflyer,

My daughter is currently undergoing the whole brace thing, top and bottom.  I'm assumning the condition of the teeth in the first place will greatly dictate the cost but our total bill is €2,000 all in for treatment over a twelve month period (I will say that her teeth were pretty good in the first place though)....I'd be expecting gold caps and a couple of Eastern European dancers for the money you're talking about !!

r2d2


----------



## pc7 (14 Nov 2007)

*Re: Braces for teeth*

i'm going to shona leydon in clontarf, 4 grand she's very nice too


----------



## foxylady (4 Mar 2008)

*Re: Braces for teeth*



r2d2 said:


> Hiflyer,
> 
> My daughter is currently undergoing the whole brace thing, top and bottom. I'm assumning the condition of the teeth in the first place will greatly dictate the cost but our total bill is €2,000 all in for treatment over a twelve month period (I will say that her teeth were pretty good in the first place though)....I'd be expecting gold caps and a couple of Eastern European dancers for the money you're talking about !!
> 
> r2d2


 
Whereabouts is that dentist?


----------



## dub0605 (4 Mar 2008)

i go to Dr.Hoey in lucan and mine cost just under €4k. that price you were quoted seems very high


----------

